
Help Us Choose a Name for Our Go IDE - rayascott
https://blog.jetbrains.com/go/2017/10/13/help-us-choose-a-name-for-our-go-ide/
======
stephenr
I've never fully understood why the JetBrains apps are all separate.

You can use idea ultimate and just install the language level plugins, so why
have the language level apps?

One thing though is I wish I could turn off the java support in ultimate - I
use it for a variety of languages but very rarely Java, and the constant
assumption it's a Java project is a PITA.

